# Durabond Shrink?



## jprefect (Mar 4, 2015)

I have been a big proponent of Durabond for skim coating, plaster repair, and a variety of applications. Specifically, my MO is usually:
1) Oil Prime, or otherwise stabilize
2) First Coat with Durabond 90
3) Second Coat with EZ Sand 45
4) Sand with 9" drywall sander
5) Final pass / touch up with premixed or lightweight spackle
6) Finish (prime, paint, etc)

LATELY I have been noticing that it seems like durabond shrinks over the course of several years, especially (but not exclusively) over plaster. I heard a customer asking about this at the local paint shop, and we all made sure they were really talking about durabond. They were. 

Having redone my own house over the last 2 years, I noticed some of the skim I did on my ceilings, which was absolutely flush and invisible at the time it was done, are starting to show just a little texture now. 

I did extensive skim coating to a ceiling two years ago for a client, and was just in her house again recently. I noticed it wasn't "perfect" to my eye, especially when I was up close on it. That was drywall construction, popcorn removal, and Zinnser 123 acryllic primer. I was over there checking out a cracked caulk line when I noticed it - maybe related maybe not. 

SO. . . is it my imaginate, or does durabond shrink a little? Does it stop after a couple of years? Are there products that do not do this? I am curious what you use, and if you've been back after several years to check.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Durabond sets faster but doesn't cure any faster then ap mudd. Normally delayed shrinking occurs within the first 30 days. IDK exactly whats going on but treat durabond as you would ap mud. Fans, 24hrs before recoat, feathering out all seams extra wide with minimal amount of sanding. When using hot muds some days your are the dog. Some days you are the tree. Personally I finish coat with usg ap mudd. It just takes primer better and sands a butt load easier.


----------



## philcav7 (Sep 12, 2013)

I think it comes down to expansion rates of the plaster vs. Durabond. Everything in the home moves based on humidity and temp. If movement is not uniform, it can break the plane. 

It will shrink a little as moisture evaporates, but is minimal compared to AP. I use DB for base coats, then finish AP.


----------

